# WNY EMERGENCY contacts



## Boss Man WNY (Nov 7, 2008)

As many of you out there know we all have situations where we can use some extra help now and than I think we should post our info so if the event happens we have a few friends that we can at least call and see if they have any available trucks, people, loaders, dumps.. What do you guys think abut this Idea? thanks Troy


----------



## Vinnie2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it is a good idea to have to have people you can contact if you need help. Its even better to have them established before the season starts. That way your not scrambling around during the strom. Our company has to local contractors that we work closely with just for that reason


----------



## Boss Man WNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea there are a bunch of guys on here in the employment area but if we had one Thread with everyones info because in storms we dont have the time to search.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm based out of Kenmore, plow mostly north of here, but might be able to work in other areas as needed.
716.361.9677


----------



## Boss Man WNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Great Iwill save you as Lumps? By the way for all responding to this thank you. But I am Troy and my number is 716-225-8332 I have 7 trucks available to me at any give time with drivers and one to five loaders.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Haha, my name's Justin.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

You can put me down. My name is Ben, i can be reached at 408.7325. I am just a one man show, but i don't have a ton of contracts. I should have some free time after i finish my route. 

I am out of Elma.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

Where are you out of Boss Man?


----------



## Boss Man WNY (Nov 7, 2008)

I live in Clarence but most of my plowing is city and out skirts of buff


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm in depew, have 2 loaders, 2 pickups and 2 1 ton dumps. Always available to help out a fellow plowsite member. I also have a full service tree service if you need it. Thanks Nick phone is 716-523-0219ussmileyflag


----------

